# Looking to adopt in IN



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

I live in fort wayne IN and am looking for friendly males to adopt for no more than 10 dollars a rat . Why? bc my husband is not a rat person and i cannot explain to him that they are not worthless rodents so 10 is the limit per rat. I know its a long shot but hey doesnt hurt to ask.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

10 Dollars is a reasonable adoption fee. If people charge more then 15-20 for 1-2 rats, then they are over charging. An adoption fee is only to ensure it's going to a safe non snake food home 

You may want to look on craigslist, many times people will give away their pets for free or cheap, you may be able to find a few nice boys their. Just don't pay people more then a standard adoption fee, especially if they are clearly a feeder breeder. 

Good luck!


----------



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

Kiko said:


> 10 Dollars is a reasonable adoption fee. If people charge more then 15-20 for 1-2 rats, then they are over charging. An adoption fee is only to ensure it's going to a safe non snake food home
> 
> You may want to look on craigslist, many times people will give away their pets for free or cheap, you may be able to find a few nice boys their. Just don't pay people more then a standard adoption fee, especially if they are clearly a feeder breeder.
> 
> Good luck!


thnx, i've been looking on craigslist and at the shelters and rescues, i found a pair i liked at a rescue but my husband said no bc the adoption fee was 20 a rat so i'm still searching :/ i wish my local shelter had some bc their adoption fee is only 5 for rodents lol


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sometimes if you go to places like Petco and Petsmart, you can ask about 'the animals in the back' sometime they have animals deemed aggressive (they often are not just scared of nasty pet stores), or animals that may not be babies for free or dirt cheap.


----------



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

Kiko said:


> Sometimes if you go to places like Petco and Petsmart, you can ask about 'the animals in the back' sometime they have animals deemed aggressive (they often are not just scared of nasty pet stores), or animals that may not be babies for free or dirt cheap.


the pet stores around here dont sell babies anyway they are all older almost a year already if not older. I dont have anything against older rats in fact im more comfortable with them bc i've never handled a baby but I have mixed feelings bc i wanted this time around to be younger rats at least bc my other two were already adults when i got them. Idk i'm going to keep searching until i find some that say "I'm for you! You know you want meee!" lol


----------

